# Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Ti GamingPro



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2021)

Palit's GeForce RTX 3080 Ti GamingPro is clocked at reference speeds, but doesn't come with a price increase over the NVIDIA MSRP. This makes the card an attractive option for gamers looking for the best 4K performance without overspend for fancy custom designs.

*Show full review*


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 2, 2021)

Well, with all of today's 3080 announcements, does this mean that the gawdawful GPU shortage/price gouging schrades is over, since everybody & their brother seems to have them ready now...... ?????

Yea right, if you believe that, then I have a large tract of prime, pristine beachfront property for you to buy for a great price...

ps.....it's only 472.636 km north of the Himalayas, hehehe


----------



## TOMEH (May 10, 2022)

On page 2 (Pictures & Teardown), it looks like the thermal pads over the memory modules still have their plastic protective cover on them - was this the case? Or are the thermal pads just designed to be like that?


----------

